# Passenger Transport Vehicle Aurthisation



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

How many people have had to update your Documents for Passenger Transport Vehicle Aurthisation. 
The Government announced that the Passenger Transport Vehicle Aurthisation would be waived this year because of the Corona Viruse Pandemic .


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

I don’t know mate. Draw string tracking, and trouble spelling? Someone from Sydney once told me that the further West you go, the slower folks got. Now I’m only a couple of hours drive, and it puts me into the ‘laid back’ category. You, on the other hand, are like days and days away. Guess that explains it.


----------



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> I don't know mate. Draw string tracking, and trouble spelling? Someone from Sydney once told me that the further West you go, the slower folks got. Now I'm only a couple of hours drive, and it puts me into the 'laid back' category. You, on the other hand, are like days and days away. Guess that explains it.


You don't make any sense at all, my Passenger Transport Vehicle Authorisation ran out on the day this was announced !! Look who looks silly now, I made a profit ,it didn't cost me to renew.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Well there you go! I can see how you made a profit...


----------

